# "Old age and cunning..."



## KenpoTex (Sep 15, 2004)

An old farmer in Florida had owned a large farm for several years. He 
had a large pond in the back, fixed up nice, with picnic tables, 
horseshoe courts and some orange trees. The pond was properly shaped 
and fixed up for swimming. 

One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, to look 
things over as he hadn't been there for a while. He grabbed a 5 
gallon bucket to bring back some fruit from the trees. As he neared 
the pond he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee. 

As he came closer he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny 
dipping in his pond. He made the women aware of his presence and 
they all went to the deep end of the pond. One of the women 
shouted "We're not getting out until you leave!" 

The old man frowned and said "I didn't come down here to watch you 
ladies swim naked or make you get out of the pond naked." Holding 
up the bucket he said, 

"I'm here to feed the alligator." 

MORAL: Old age and cunning will triumph over youth and enthusiasm 
every time!!


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 15, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 15, 2004)

LOL!  Nice!


----------



## JPR (Sep 15, 2004)

Funny and true!


JPR


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2004)

that gator must be from the trailer park from the other thread....


----------

